# Good news / Bad news on finding a new dog



## Toomuchstuff (Oct 20, 2017)

My Poppy had to be put down in Sept because of cancer.  She was "my dog " and after she was gone I swore I didn't  ever want another dog. Now that it's been over a month and  I cried my eyes out ,  my husband and I find ourselves with an emptiness  and we know it's time.  The bad news  ( for me  )  is the 2 humane societies near me have such a fast turnover - one day they show 9 dogs on the website - the next day they're all gone !  I guess that's the "good news" .... all those dogs are getting a forever home !!!    :love_heart: 

  I guess we'll just have to keep looking !


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 20, 2017)

I have another friend going through the same issue, she lost her dog earlier this year.  I am sure that when the time is right, you will connect with a dog needing a furever home.  God luck


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2017)

Keep looking, I agree with Marie.  Wishing you best luck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2017)

I agree that getting another dog is the best way to heal your heart and give another doggie a loving home.  I'd research more in your area, maybe online, sometimes there are adoption events at pet stores too.  Good luck, don't rush it, when you meet your perfect match you'll know it. :love_heart:  Looking forward to meeting your new addition.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 20, 2017)

Sorry for the loss of your dog, very tough.    We lost our Misty last December, fortunately a very nice dog came available for adoption in January.  

 A period of mourning is understandable, but dogs are just the *best*!    :sentimental:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 24, 2017)

We just got a new dog this weekend. He is still a young dog/puppy, about 4-5 months old, and is a beautiful Red Heeler. We have a small Blue Heeler/Terrier mix, and she is a good watch dog; but we have been talking about getting one that was a little bit bigger. 
Earlier this month, someone broke into our workshop and stole almost all of my husband’s tools, so we have really been working on making the place safer, and getting a larger dog was one of the things on the list. 
We really didn’t want a huge dog, like a Dane or Rottweiler, or even a Pitbull; but we did want one that was very protective. I have seen Heelers before, and they will follow you like a hawk if you are at the house where they live, and they do not have any fear of telling a thousand pound steer where they want it to go; yet they are not really large dogs. 

I found one that had been a drop-off and some people had rescued him from off of a busy street, but they could not keep him and so they were looking for a good home for the little fellow. 
He gets along great with Tootsie, our other Heeler mix, and she is already teaching him about being a good watch dog. I think that he will be perfect for us, and he will be an inside/outside dog, just like Tootsie is, and be outside in nice weather and inside when it is cold or stormy. 

The first picture is Rusty, our new puppy, and the second picture is of a full-grown Red Heeler, so you can see how Rusty should look when he grows up.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 26, 2017)

What a happy ending for all.   Don’t spoil him too much :~)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2017)

Happyflowerlady, congratulations on your new puppy, Rusty looks very cute!  Hopefully Toomuchstuff will have some good news to share soon too.


----------

